# Drywall around garage door



## Mark Harvey (Apr 20, 2009)

Free standing garage is insulated and has vapour barrier. All the doors are in place, including two single garage doors. To drywall the door wall, should the tracks be loosened and reattached on top of the new drywall or is notching the drywall around the brackets okay?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Run the drywall next to the door track assemblies.
Usually, I add a 2 x 4 or 2 x 6 to mount the track on and then butt/caulk the board to that.
If you mount the hardware onto the drywall, it may crush over time.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, normally the drywall is hung, a 2'x6" "frame" goes around the door and the track fastens to the 2"x...


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 16, 2010)

Using 2x4's, I attached them to interior side of rough opening. Door hardware mounts on to the 2x4's, then drywall butts up to the side of the 2x4's. Exterior has metal roll flashing wrapped around the 2x framing to protect against the elements.


----------

